# Giving a week away in Hawaii [how to find exchange]



## JVT (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi,

What is the best way to give my brother and his future sister-in-law a week in a Hawaii? Money is tight and they wanted to go to Hawaii anyway for their honeymoon. They are getting married the Saturday after Thanksgiving of this year.

I purchased a 4 BR Massanutten Lockout (2 + 2) that is deeded for July 4th week. It is still processing so the paper work is still not in my hands. I am not a member of any exchange companies.

Is it realistic to even think I can get a trade for one of my Massanutten rooms? An exchange for a 1 BR would be fine. 

Should I try to exchange through a company? Through private party? Or just wait until someone has to get rid of it via last minute rental?

Any suggestions? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JVT (Mar 5, 2012)

I also don't want to want to wait too last minute bc I may forget and prices and demand will skyrocket. I also don't want to wait too late bc what if I can't rent out my Massanutten...I don't think I can make it this year.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 5, 2012)

You have several factor going against you.  It is late to start searching for Hawaii.  You would have done better to starting searching 12 months+.  Next Massanutten is overbuilt and although nice because they charge for their amenities instead of including them in MF (nice for owners because it keeps the MF low but not as appealing to exchangers), there are more units than people who want to stay there.  I'm guessing you have a premium Woodstone.  The trading power started off at 17 for each 2 bedroom unit.  Because you are depositing less than 9 months prior to the start date, RCI has started reducing your tpu's (trading power units) to 15 for each side.  

The good thing is they are traveling during a slower time.  I just checked RCI and there are some 1 bedrooms in Hawaii available but they would be in the 20-30 tpu range.  So you would need to deposit both halves and then pay an additional fee to combine them in order to have enough and even then some will be out of your range.


----------



## chellej (Mar 5, 2012)

Trading places has units at Cliffs club and hanalei bay on kauai in nov, kahana falls but these are hotel/studio on maui; wyndham waikiki beach on oahu and mauna loa or kona hawaiian village in early dec.

They have no trade power restrictions - it is size for size.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 5, 2012)

Is this week 26 or week 27 at Massanutten? They both fall on the 4th of july on different years


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 5, 2012)

*There are many extra vacations for that week in RCI $700+*



JVT said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the best way to give my brother and his future sister-in-law a week in a Hawaii? Money is tight and they wanted to go to Hawaii anyway for their honeymoon. They are getting married the Saturday after Thanksgiving of this year.
> 
> ...



I've never been to Hawaii.  I hope to, but realize it will take some real cash.  I've seen it said on TUG (low ballers thread most recently); if money is tight, why are you going to Hawaii?  We're hoping to go for our 30th anniversary next year, but don't know if that will happen with two kids entering college in the fall. 

The week after Thanksgiving is low season for just about every place.  If money's tight, maybe they could consider somewhere that's no so pricey and save up for a Hawaiian trip in the future.  They probably would be able to stay in a lot nicer place and have some money to spend on that honeymoon.  Hawaii's not going anywhere.

Just a thought.


----------



## funtime (Mar 5, 2012)

If your unit trades in II - Interval International - I think you will be alright as they have a lot of units and also dump Marriott units at the end.  Also, if you put in a request you can do so later than RCI which usually likes them a year out.  So if you can join II with your unit then do so.  And bug your transfer company to hurry it up.  Funtime


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you considered an Extra Vacation on RCI Instead of an Exchange?

*WYNDHAM KAUAI BEACH VILLAS (#3681)*
1 Bedroom	 Sun 25-Nov-2012	 Sun 02-Dec-2012	USD 1,139.99
*ROYAL HAWAIIAN ADVENTURE CLUB (#0037)*
Studio	 Sun 25-Nov-2012	 Sun 02-Dec-2012	USD 849.99
*KAHANA FALLS (#2788)*
Hotel	         Sun 25-Nov-2012	 Sun 02-Dec-2012	USD 782.99
*KA'ANAPALI BEACH CLUB (#4985)*
1 Bedroom	 Sun 25-Nov-2012	 Sun 02-Dec-2012	USD 1,169.99

There are ALOT more units, i search for a specific date so this is all i found....Your MF is around $700, so the difference between exchanging your entire week and renting is only a couple hundred more


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2012)

Platinum Interchage has Molokai and the Big Island availible during that time.
No membership fees and they have week for week exchanges.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 5, 2012)

You could try Trading Places Maui ( http://tpmaui.com/ ). We have used them a few times with good results.



chellej said:


> Trading places has units at Cliffs club and hanalei bay on kauai in nov, kahana falls but these are hotel/studio on maui; wyndham waikiki beach on oahu and mauna loa or kona hawaiian village in early dec.
> 
> They have no trade power restrictions - it is size for size.


----------



## JVT (Mar 5, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> You have several factor going against you.  It is late to start searching for Hawaii.  You would have done better to starting searching 12 months+.  Next Massanutten is overbuilt and although nice because they charge for their amenities instead of including them in MF (nice for owners because it keeps the MF low but not as appealing to exchangers), there are more units than people who want to stay there.  I'm guessing you have a premium Woodstone.  The trading power started off at 17 for each 2 bedroom unit.  Because you are depositing less than 9 months prior to the start date, RCI has started reducing your tpu's (trading power units) to 15 for each side.
> 
> The good thing is they are traveling during a slower time.  I just checked RCI and there are some 1 bedrooms in Hawaii available but they would be in the 20-30 tpu range.  So you would need to deposit both halves and then pay an additional fee to combine them in order to have enough and even then some will be out of your range.



Thanks for the reality check! LOL. Glad I didn't purchase this as a pure trader. I'm still learning and am thankful for you letting me know about the TPUs esp since I am not a member. Cheers


----------



## JVT (Mar 5, 2012)

chellej said:


> Trading places has units at Cliffs club and hanalei bay on kauai in nov, kahana falls but these are hotel/studio on maui; wyndham waikiki beach on oahu and mauna loa or kona hawaiian village in early dec.
> 
> They have no trade power restrictions - it is size for size.



Thanks! I had no idea about Trading Places until now!


----------



## JVT (Mar 5, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Is this week 26 or week 27 at Massanutten? They both fall on the 4th of july on different years



26...June 29 check in, July 6 check out. Fri to Fri.

That's for 2012. 

From my research, I believe it includes Jul 4 at least 8-9 times in the next 10 years.

I don't know if I can switch from Fri, Sat, Sun


----------



## JVT (Mar 5, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> I've never been to Hawaii.  I hope to, but realize it will take some real cash.  I've seen it said on TUG (low ballers thread most recently); if money is tight, why are you going to Hawaii?  We're hoping to go for our 30th anniversary next year, but don't know if that will happen with two kids entering college in the fall.
> 
> The week after Thanksgiving is low season for just about every place.  If money's tight, maybe they could consider somewhere that's no so pricey and save up for a Hawaiian trip in the future.  They probably would be able to stay in a lot nicer place and have some money to spend on that honeymoon.  Hawaii's not going anywhere.
> 
> Just a thought.



Hahaha! Yea, that beating of the dead horse thread.

I'll be spending money on the bachelor party, etc...so my money will be tight. Plus I'm doubling my office space...and the rent =( 

His money will be good I think from the wedding gifts.


----------



## JVT (Mar 5, 2012)

funtime said:


> If your unit trades in II - Interval International - I think you will be alright as they have a lot of units and also dump Marriott units at the end.  Also, if you put in a request you can do so later than RCI which usually likes them a year out.  So if you can join II with your unit then do so.  And bug your transfer company to hurry it up.  Funtime



Thanks, and I just sent another bugging email just now!


----------



## JVT (Mar 5, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Have you considered an Extra Vacation on RCI Instead of an Exchange?
> 
> *WYNDHAM KAUAI BEACH VILLAS (#3681)*
> 1 Bedroom	 Sun 25-Nov-2012	 Sun 02-Dec-2012	USD 1,139.99
> ...



Thanks...but I'm trying to stay a way from any out of pocket...but the ROyal Hawaiian looks good in terms of price


----------



## JVT (Mar 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Platinum Interchage has Molokai and the Big Island availible during that time.
> No membership fees and they have week for week exchanges.



Nice site, thanks. My first time checking it out!


----------



## JVT (Mar 5, 2012)

daventrina said:


> You could try Trading Places Maui ( http://tpmaui.com/ ). We have used them a few times with good results.



Thanks! Just learned about the site from this thread and I love it already!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 5, 2012)

JVT said:


> 26...June 29 check in, July 6 check out. Fri to Fri.
> 
> That's for 2012.
> 
> ...


You can't switch check in days...I own a week 27 Sunday check-in...In most cases the fourth of july will fall on my week 50% of the time in a 10yr period thats 5 times

I like this 10yr calender: (Green it falls on your week, Red it doesn't)
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/timeshare-calendar.asp
06/29/2012 
06/28/2013
06/27/2014
06/26/2015
06/24/2016
06/30/2017
06/29/2018
06/28/2019
06/26/2020
06/25/2021


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 5, 2012)

Hawaii TS Exchange is another good source - there is nothing for your exact dates right now, but you can keep an eye on it while you are waiting for your TS to close, and also check with them to see if they will accept a deposit from your resort.

www.htse.net

To log in as a guest, put 9999 in the top box and htse in the bottom box.


----------



## whatsburning (Mar 5, 2012)

Just checked the HGVC site (HHV Oahu) and there's tons of availability the week you're looking for. Of course, this falls just inside the 9 month window so as the days/weeks/months pass, the availablility gets less and less.

I'm not sure when RCI or any other exchange company gets the HHV inventory, but try checking to see if you can exchange.

Another factor would be where in Hawaii you want to send him.  Coming to Oahu would probably cost the most, not only with the place to stay, but to eat, activities, shop, etc.  It's also very congested, unless you find a place on the West side like Ko Olina.

It seems the best way may be to check out the classifieds here on this site, post one yourself, and see if you can exchange with another member...


----------



## JVT (Mar 6, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Hawaii TS Exchange is another good source - there is nothing for your exact dates right now, but you can keep an eye on it while you are waiting for your TS to close, and also check with them to see if they will accept a deposit from your resort.
> 
> www.htse.net
> 
> To log in as a guest, put 9999 in the top box and htse in the bottom box.



Great Denise, thanks for the login info!


----------



## JVT (Mar 6, 2012)

whatsburning said:


> Just checked the HGVC site (HHV Oahu) and there's tons of availability the week you're looking for. Of course, this falls just inside the 9 month window so as the days/weeks/months pass, the availablility gets less and less.
> 
> I'm not sure when RCI or any other exchange company gets the HHV inventory, but try checking to see if you can exchange.
> 
> ...



Yes, I think you are right. I've been to HI only once a few years ago and it was a whirlwind so don't remember much. Stayed at a buddy's college dormitory.

I think you have a great idea regarding just trading with a member.


----------



## JVT (Mar 6, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You can't switch check in days...I own a week 27 Sunday check-in...In most cases the fourth of july will fall on my week 50% of the time in a 10yr period thats 5 times
> 
> I like this 10yr calender: (Green it falls on your week, Red it doesn't)
> http://www.myresortnetwork.com/timeshare-calendar.asp
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. According to the transfer company and reservation number, I am booked for 2012 for a Fri check in. Guess it's gonna be Fri for life like you said.

Thanks for the calendar too. I was using Red Week's. Looks like the 4th falls inside my week on the following years 7 out 11 times.

'12 yes
'13 yes
'14 yes
'15 no
'16 no
'17 yes
'18 yes
'19 yes
'20 no
'21 no
'22 yes

I'll probably end up keeping it the years it doesn't and trading for the ones when it does since they'll be more in demand.

Ever trade yours in for a week 51 or 52 at same resort or outside? What do you think our chances are for that?


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 6, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> You have several factor going against you.  It is late to start searching for Hawaii.



That's not exactly true.  You can get great deals traveling to Hawaii the first 2 weeks of December.  As of today you are still 10 months out.  Hopefully your timeshare is finalized soon.  If you put in a request with RCI for any Hawaiian island I believe you would get an exchange.

Correction:  In the past, you could get great airfare to Hawaii the first 2 weeks of December.  Prices have been terrible these past many months.  But if they can come up with the airfare you should be able to get them an exchange.  Also, are they flexible.  Do they have to go on their honeymoon right after the wedding?  Otherwise they can go whenever an exchange come through.


----------



## presley (Mar 6, 2012)

SFX has Maui one bedroom for that week and also the week afterward.  I'm not sure they will still be there when you actually have your membership to trade, but wanted to let you know.  They do not charge a membership fee.


----------



## JVT (Mar 7, 2012)

jehb2 said:


> That's not exactly true.  You can get great deals traveling to Hawaii the first 2 weeks of December.  As of today you are still 10 months out.  Hopefully your timeshare is finalized soon.  If you put in a request with RCI for any Hawaiian island I believe you would get an exchange.
> 
> Correction:  In the past, you could get great airfare to Hawaii the first 2 weeks of December.  Prices have been terrible these past many months.  But if they can come up with the airfare you should be able to get them an exchange.  Also, are they flexible.  Do they have to go on their honeymoon right after the wedding?  Otherwise they can go whenever an exchange come through.



Thanks for your reply. They are not too flexible. I just found out that they prefer to leave during winter break...my brother is getting his PhD and is also a teacher...makes it harder for me bc it's peak season.


----------



## JVT (Mar 7, 2012)

presley said:


> SFX has Maui one bedroom for that week and also the week afterward.  I'm not sure they will still be there when you actually have your membership to trade, but wanted to let you know.  They do not charge a membership fee.



Thanks, just joined SFX!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 14, 2012)

You can also sign up for platinum interchange and DAE without a membership fee.

Platinum Interchange have a 3 for 1 special on right now but it ends tomorrow.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 14, 2012)

OP, if your week is woodstone or summit, they are exchanged only through RCI.
I am not sure if your 2BR unit can get enough TPUs for Hawaii exchange.
Maybe you need to try private exchange on TUG marketplace, you have nothing to lose.
To make it more attractive, you should exchange whole 4 bedroom unit instead of lock off and use 2BR.
I don't think you can get a winter break week in Hawaii, but there can be last minute cancellation.


----------

